# Telephone telepathy



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.redorbit.com/news/scienc...thy__i_was_just_thinking_about_you/index.html


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I do this quite often and is a very common occurrence.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't be too common, you are the only person to respond, and that was two years after the original post.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this still happens to me now..
when were kids we used to call our friends or vice versa and the phone never rang because they picked the phone up to call us at same time to call us, and then we were saying helllo helllo and then laugh.

I haven't seen this post till now ...I only check this thread section every so often.
I should check it more I guess.


----------

